# YOUR TURN!!! Mommy & Daddy's Pictures!



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*We’ve seen your fabulous fur-kids, now give us a face to add to that screen name!








Throw in extra info of anything you wish… your family, occupation, interests, etc…







*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

There is actually an old thread that had us do this. It was a really long thread. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> There is actually an old thread that had us do this. It was a really long thread. I'll see if I can find it.[/B]


*Hmm... I tried to do a search for common words on member pictures... but nothing really came up... let me know if you find it... 
Regardless, we probably have a lot more new members, so I think this would be good for everyone to get to know each other! =]*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

FOUND IT!!!!

Here is the link: What we look like, member's pictures


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am thinking I would be very wary of putting my photo in any web site, especially after what that person from that other site did with Joe's picture and sent around to people via email.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> I am thinking I would be very wary of putting my photo in any web site, especially after what that person from that other site did with Joe's picture and sent around to people via email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Exactly what did that person do to Joe's picture? 

Sharing pictures and files on the internet is supposed to be for fun. Now, the person who decided to take time out of their pathetic excuse of a life to modify someone else's picture from the original is no better than their own creation. For anyone that is worried about people "stealing" their pictures... I say POST IT anyway. What's the most they can do to you? By not posting, you're handing over your posting rights!







Also, think about it... why would someone go to the length of STEALING your pictures and spending TIME working on it? Hmm...... Jealous, anyone? 

So far everyone here on SM has been really considerate and caring... we KNOW better than to believe all that senseless bs!








(And for those that are not so considerate and caring... I hear there's a place for people just like YOU over MO...) LoL.

I'll be the first to post in this thread even if no one really wants to... LoL. I apoligize for making this sound so serious now... Hahah.









This is my Avatar picture... but bigger... =]








This is my boyfriend/fiance... Going from boyfriend to "fiance status" is so weird... LoL. I'm just not used to yet. haha























*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am thinking I would be very wary of putting my photo in any web site, especially after what that person from that other site did with Joe's picture and sent around to people via email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly! I had my photo in the Gallery but took it off for that very reason!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

And me and Josh when we got married in July...</span>


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting! =] I like how you are BOTH in white... I'm not sure what I want to do for my own wedding... how did you decide? =]


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Well it was July 3rd so it was pretty hot here in Missouri and Josh thought white would be cooler for him and that's the tux he liked so he got it. I wasn't crazy about it at first, but it turned out fine.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

Cindy are you viet? just wondering!









cute pictures everyone! that wedding picture is adorable.. it looks like one of those kodak moments!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Cindy are you viet? just wondering!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm full Vietnamese. And here I thought the Pham in my sn would be a dead giveaway... LoL


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

*My husband and I. We got married July 3rd in St.Lucia*



























*My daughter who will be 14 in a few days







*










*Me again







*


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

The whole beach thing is soooo AWESOME! =] I want to have mines in the Carribeans or something... LoL. Your family all look so happy!







Was it July 3rd of this year? How long have you been together? How'd you guys meet?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Such a beautiful bride you were! It looks like a wonderful back ground to have your wedding!Boy your daughter sure looks like her Momma!Very pretty young lady!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> The whole beach thing is soooo AWESOME! =] I want to have mines in the Carribeans or something... LoL. Your family all look so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it was totally stress free. I was in the pool an hour before my wedding. LOL!! I met my husband on line almost 7 years ago. We got married July 3, 2003


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I love your beach wedding!! Congratulations. It looks beautiful! I have always loved beach weddings and think the pictures always look great. I am getting married on the beach in Hilton Head Island, SC in June 2006. 

Here is a pic of my fiance and I (aka Darla's mom and dad).


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Such a beautiful bride you were! It looks like a wonderful back ground to have your wedding!Boy your daughter sure looks like her Momma!Very pretty young lady![/B]



OH THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! It was amazing!! It was about 1000 degrees that day!! But I didn't even notice. That pic on the beach came out a little dark. 

Thanks my daughter is now my height..its scary. LOL



> I love your beach wedding!! Congratulations. It looks beautiful! I have always loved beach weddings and think the pictures always look great. I am getting married on the beach in Hilton Head Island, SC in June 2006.
> 
> Here is a pic of my fiance and I (aka Darla's mom and dad).
> 
> ...



Thanks. IMO ypu really can't beat the pictures you get on the beach. I just LOVE my pictures because the colors of the flowers were so bright and beautiful.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Yeah it was totally stress free. I was in the pool an hour before my wedding. LOL!! I met my husband on line almost 7 years ago. We got married July 3, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Online! =] I totally know where you are coming from. Was it weird when you met for the first time after talking online? How did it get serious?

I met my guy online too... kind of. I had a website, and he knew who I was but never worked up the nerves to talk to me till a year later! We started talking one night for like 5 hours straight, and we talked to each other for hours on end everyday. I found out he was from the same City as me, but he was stationed in Fort Hood for the army. Even though everything was going so well, I never dreamed of meeting him. He was falling for me... and hard. I was sort of freaked out that I could actually like someone from the internet too, much less meet them! 

One day during Christmas time, I was at the mall with my shopping buddy, and I received a phone call from him. He said, "Where are you at?" I replied, "Um... at the mall, why?" At this point soooo many thoughts were racing through my head because why would he just call and ask where I was first? Little did I know he was in Houston for Christmas. He said, "I think I see you..." I completely FROOZE (you know how your Malt FREEZES every time they think they did something wrong? Well... yeah, that's how I was looking!)! Hahaha. In my defense, I said, "Well! How do you know that's me???" As if pretending that wasn't me was going to make me like invisible or something. GREAT thinking CINDY!!! LoL. He said, "Well, one... I know how you look, and two... I can SEE that you're on the phone... talking to me!" Keep in mind that it was around Christmas, and the malls are PACKED! I was in complete and utter shock, and I must have looked like a complete DORK! My friend was like wth is wrong with you??? LoL. As he approached me, I nearly had a heart attack because there was THE GUY I was falling for (but not yet ready to admit) walking up to me for the FIRST time! Ahhhhhh! Everything after that seemed kind of like a dream, and it's too much to even be put into words.







*


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

My husband and I wrote TONS OF VERY LOOOOOOOOOOG E-MAILS for about 1 month or so then it was a combination of phone calls and e-mails. We did this for about 3 months. Then we finally met eachother in person in a very public busy place. He was a chicken and came with 2 of his friends. I came alone. We started out as FRIENDS for a while with yet more e-mails, phone calls and the occasional meeting up with each other for dinner, movies, going to the mall. Then it progressed from there. Now here we are 7 years later.  and we have our 4 year old son. My daughter is from a previous relationship. 

Well I guess it's only going to be the 3 of us who will post pictures on here. Which is fine. I guess whatever happened before really got some people on her a little shaken up....and that's PERFECTLY fine. I'm glad everyone will get to put a face with my name now.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126519
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only a few days before our wedding (which was in Florida)!! We got married on July 6, 2003. At that point, we had known each other for 6 years!! We met when we were 18 yrs old, on the first day of undergrad (we lived in the same dorms). We are now 27 and have been together ever since then.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Cindy! That's such a cute story! And your last name really is a dead giveaway...to other vietnamese people though! hAHAHAHAH


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Josh and I finally got married this past July 3rd as I said in the earlier photo. We have been dating since we were in the 8th grade almost 7 years now. Everyone said that it was about time when we finally got married!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Cindy! That's such a cute story! And your last name really is a dead giveaway...to other vietnamese people though! hAHAHAHAH[/B]


Thanks! I felt like such a dork after that whole experience... but he thought it was cute. LoL. 

I guess around here there are a LOT of Asians, especially Viets, so everyone knows if you're Viet usually by your last name. 

I like the poem you wrote for ButterCloud! =] Now, where is Noriko's?


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

sorry if i asked a dumb question.

it's just i've NEVER seen the last name pham before.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

July 3 is my daughter's Bday! All the pics are beautiful. I don't want everyone to see how I have let myself go recently...maybe someday I'll get up the nerve and post a pic...


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> July 3 is my daughter's Bday! All the pics are beautiful. I don't want everyone to see how I have let myself go recently...maybe someday I'll get up the nerve and post a pic...[/B]







I can't believe how popular July 3rd is on this board. 2 of us on here were married July 3rd and now your daughter's birthday.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> sorry if i asked a dumb question.
> 
> it's just i've NEVER seen the last name pham before.[/B]


Oh no... it's not dumb! =] Ok, I HAVE to ask where you are from! You've never heard Pham? Over here Pham, Nguyen, Tran, and Le are the most known ones... LoL


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

well i've been living in maryland for the past 5 years.. before maryland i lived in hawaii. in maryland i've seen lam, nguyen, & tran.. mostly. i guess most of the viet friends i have only have the last name nguyen & lam.. now that i think about it.. lol


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It's wonderful hearing "how we met" stories. My current boyfriend was also one of my first serious boyfriends. We dated for 3 months when I was 16 but I wasn't ready for committment. I don't think I treated him very well and we ended up breaking up. I started dating someone else but when I found out he liked another girl, I broke up with my boyfriend to get him back. I did get him back but only to break up with him again.

I was probably really immature back then. But fast forward 6 years and numerous other relationships, his friend and I started dated and he totally freaked out. He gave me an ultimatium to try it out with him or not be friends at all. We managed to keep in touch once in a while through all those years.

So, we decided to try it again and it's almost 4 years now. In the last 4 years, we broke up twice with the most recent time being in the summer. Sometimes I wonder if we are right for each other ... but fate keeps bringing us back together.

*Photo of Us (Don't mind my hair - I hate this photo of me but I can't find anything else)*









*Me, Him and His Ex-GF (pretty funny but we are all friends)*









... and finally here is the engagement ring I have selected for myself that I will probably never ever get ....


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> *My daughter who will be 14 in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't look like you could POSSIBLY be old enough to have a 14yr old! not even CLOSE!!!! stunning wedding pics, just gorgeous. 

bottle up some of that Youth Serum, sister, and start selling!

ann marie and the "i'm old enough that in dog years, i'm FINALLY older than my mommy" buttercup


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> It's wonderful hearing "how we met" stories. My current boyfriend was also one of my first serious boyfriends. We dated for 3 months when I was 16 but I wasn't ready for committment. I don't think I treated him very well and we ended up breaking up. I started dating someone else but when I found out he liked another girl, I broke up with my boyfriend to get him back. I did get him back but only to break up with him again.
> 
> I was probably really immature back then. But fast forward 6 years and numerous other relationships, his friend and I started dated and he totally freaked out. He gave me an ultimatium to try it out with him or not be friends at all. We managed to keep in touch once in a while through all those years.
> 
> ...


I did not think there was going to be a ring at the end of your post!! Have you forwarded it to your boyfriend? Maybe its just taking him a while to save up for it







especially with all the money you are spending on your pups







. I am sure it will happen soon for you.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> I did not think there was going to be a ring at the end of your post!! Have you forwarded it to your boyfriend? Maybe its just taking him a while to save up for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
LoL. Neither did I!!! I'm not sure if it's fate that's bringing you two back together... but as long as you are happy. It seems you two have been through a lot, and that may be the connection for you guys. How is the relationship going so far? Has it gotten better since the last split up? I know from experience that fighting and then making up gives you a sense of relief that can't be achieved any other way, but it still doesn't fix the fight that started in the first place, you know? I guess everyone goes through that stage in relationships where it's all "drama, drama, and more drama". I hate it with a passion! =/*


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126514
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS  Ann Marie. Thanks for the compliments on my wedding pictures. It was just my husband and I. We flew down to St.Lucia me with my wedding dress and shoes and my husband with his suit and our rings. That was all we needed the took care of the rest down there. Cake, Video, Pictures. It was AMAZING. Everytime my husband listens to friends of ours who have the whole big church, reception, limos, etc..and hears all the stresses that involved in planning a big wedding. He says "I would never do it any other way. If I had to do it over I wouldn't change a thing









I have no problem saying my age (I know alot of women do and I dont' get that)







. But I'm 34. Had my daughter at 20 and my son at 30. He is now 4.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm late i know... i'm sure no one will ever read this! but heres me..


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay...here's me and hubby from a couple of years ago, but we still look pretty much the same, except my hair is longer....
[attachment=1445:attachment]


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hehe, bklynlatina, seriously, i want to be first in line for your Youth Serum that i think you should bottle and sell. you'll be a billionaire









ann marie and the "my momster's 34 too, but I think she doesn't look a DAY over 'mommy age'!!!" buttercup


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

mrs bklyn over here is still in her late 20's


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, here's ME... HAHAHA GUESS MY AGE EVERYONE...!
No one EVER gets it right! this should be interesting! (Don't look at my birthday in my profile! lol no cheating)









Me and My boyfriend









Me, a year ago









Half of my face with Pudding.... lol


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i tried to cheat but it didn't work..
my guess is........20?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Okay...here's me and hubby from a couple of years ago, but we still look pretty much the same, except my hair is longer....[/B]


Wow, what an elegant couple you are!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Okay...here's me and hubby from a couple of years ago, but we still look pretty much the same, except my hair is longer....
> [attachment=1445:attachment][/B]




LOVE YOUR PICTURE. AMAZINGING DRESS!! YOU LOOK FANTASTIC. EVEN I COULDN'T PULL OFF WEARING THAT DRESS.
















> mrs bklyn over here is still in her late 20's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who me?? Late 20's??? I wish. I turned 34 2 months ago.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone...just so you guys know, I don't look that good on a daily basis,LOL. We were all dressed up to go to a Mardi Gras ball. These days, it's usually a ponytail and very little make-up, but I like to get dressed up every now and then for something special. And I'm 28 (hubby's 38) in case any one was trying to guess. You guys are great though, thanks for the ego boost today!!! :lol:


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> i'm late i know... i'm sure no one will ever read this! but heres me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there were so many Asians on here... I can't tell, but are you Viet too? 

Wow! More people posted pictures! They're all so nice, too! =] It's interesting to see what everyone looks like in addition to your furkids.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I just want to say, all of you ladies are so beautiful! and is great to see your faces, now I dont have pic of me, I have been running from the camera, I gain soooo much weight







so there is no way I will post a picture, but you ladies look great. Way to go


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=127517
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEHEHE, there's no way she can be viet and not know Pham is a vietamese name. At least I don't think so. :/ Anyway, Fox420 maybe Korean?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I wasnt going to post this, but you guys just kept the pictures rolling and rolling. I felt that I had to join in!










This was taken like 1 hour ago. With Aries (poor Paris is all left out). lol


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm korean.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I will post one next week .. after i get one with Noel. not sure i got any good ones lol


----------

